# Heading to Wilmington tomorow...



## Live_Bait (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey guys, haven't posted here in a while. I'm looking forward to the fall fishing.

I'm wondering what type of fish species are gonna be biting around carolina beach, kure beach, fort fisher, and wrightsville. I'm trying to target drum and maybe sharks. Where out of those places would be the best to fish? Wheres the best place to find drum? Any info on where to find them in the wilmington area would be appreciated.

When i come back I'll give a report on how i did!

RON


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if you're goin after the drum and sharks, FF at night might be a good bet. either there or CB. theres been some pups on both live and cut bait around masonboro inlet on the falling tide. pulled a 3 lb pompano off the north end of CB last week but i think i just got lucky..

also the sea mullet and spot should be around

good luck


----------



## FishJunky (Sep 16, 2004)

Go to the North end of Carolina Beach. The drum fishing should be great down there right now.


----------



## Live_Bait (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm also gonna try to catch my own live bait becasue i have a cast net. Are they right in the breakers? wheres the best place for them to be found? Is it better to get bait at the inlet?

sorry for all the questions...just don't want to go down to the beach and be unprepared.

thx



RON


----------



## bassscalper (Jan 2, 2004)

*bait*

Hey, when I go down and catch my own bait I go to FF all the way down to the boat dock. I just came back from CB last weekend and I caught my own bait and thats where I went. I guess I just hit a school of baby mullet because I caught about 20 baby mullet on one cast and after that nothing. Good luck.


----------



## Live_Bait (Jun 14, 2003)

nothing in wilmington but sting rays and pompano


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

What type of sharks are you folks catching in the surf this time of year? I am hoping to be down there in a couple of weeks and would like to do some shark fishing also. Thanks


----------



## Python73 (Oct 21, 2004)

Live_Bait said:


> nothing in wilmington but sting rays and pompano


I'm hoping to score some of those rays this week. Skate wings are in my top 5, and they are easy to catch and clean.

Any suggestions for bait other than squid?

S !


----------



## bassscalper (Jan 2, 2004)

*What?*

Hey, just wondering what they tast like and how you cook them?


----------



## Python73 (Oct 21, 2004)

bassscalper said:


> Hey, just wondering what they tast like and how you cook them?


Very delicate white stringy meat. Remniscent of scallop meat, but not quite as sweet. You'd definitely be able to tell the difference.

I fillet the wings on both sides of the cartilage and skin the fillets. Bread lightly or batter and fry. I've also had them fried in butter with just salt and pepper. 

After you eat one, you'll stop pitching them back. 

S !


----------



## bassscalper (Jan 2, 2004)

*I'll try it.*

I am going to have to try that next time I catch one.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

They're a delicacy in the chippy (fish & chip shop) in the UK, battered and fried, when you can get them. As an alternative, skin the wing and poach, steam or broil it then serve with clarified butter.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

And they'll pick up any live or cut bait.


----------



## Python73 (Oct 21, 2004)

FishRung said:


> And they'll pick up any live or cut bait.


HA! Not tonight they wouldn't. Had to beg one off an unbeliever. Little small, but I still have enough wing meat for a nice sammie.

S !


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, I've got to learn how to properly cook them because the last time I tried to clean one and cook it it was the vilest thing I've ever had.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

*size or creel limits for these guys*

I was just checking to see if they were regulated at all because I caught a handfull of small ones last time I was out. I just pitched them back, but if they are as good as you say maybe next time I wont come home empty handed. Also is there a best way to handle them to avoid that tail?


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Skate and Rays have no limits in NC. You can check limits at: 

http://www.ncfisheries.net/recgide.htm

I use an old hand towel when handling these fish.

When you throw them back, please leave them with their tails on. Ive seen too many "sportsmen" hack tails off and leave the fish to wallow around. They need their tails for balance as well as defence.


----------



## Python73 (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd encourage you to continue releasing the small ones. You really need them to be at least 14" long in the body to get fillets off of. I've cut up small ones before... but it is a hassle. Stick to the big ones. 

S !


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

*14''*

When measuring them; would that be wing tip to wing tip, or front to back not including the tail of course.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

That would be from the tip of the nose to the base of the tail, but the larger the better.

And make sure you don't cut into the body cavity as that's where you'll get some pretty evil flavor from.


----------



## Jeepster (Oct 19, 2004)

*Skate Wings*

A number of years back on older oriental man in Va. Beach told me another way to cook em. I've used it since, and it has made a believer out of me. Like has been said in this thread, cut the wings off along the body line. Then just gently, (not rolling) boil them in 1 part apple cider vinegar to 3 parts water until an inserted fork easily reaches the cartiledge. During the boil, some gray stuff comes to the surface, not to worry, its just part of the skin. You can scoop it off, or leave it. When they are done, gently lift them from the pan, cuz they are so tender they will fall apart, let them cool a little, and scrape the skin off with a knife. Rinse, then flake the meat off the cartiledge, dip in a butter and garlic, or butter and mustard sauce, and enjoy. Needless to say, I don't throw any but the small ones back.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Jeepster - now that just makes me want to leave work and haul tail to the beach even more than usual. I'll be trying that recipe next time out. Thanks.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Its amazing what kind of crazy new stuff one can learn everyday. I can't wait to try one of these things. One more question though; is the meat on the top side of the wing or the bottom? Idon't want to go and hack my first one up and lose all the good stuff.

thanks again for the information from everyone.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

NARFPOIT,

Not all flat cartilage fishes are alike. Rays have the dangerous stinger on them and it's easy to see it poking out of the base of the body. Skates don't have that poisonous stinger on them, but have a tail with some barbs on it. Kind of like a rat tail file. If they whack you with it, you might get a couple of scrapes on you, but nothing that's going to hurt that bad. And yes, use a towel or rawhide garden glove if you don't want to get scraped up.


----------



## Python73 (Oct 21, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> Its amazing what kind of crazy new stuff one can learn everyday. I can't wait to try one of these things. One more question though; is the meat on the top side of the wing or the bottom? Idon't want to go and hack my first one up and lose all the good stuff.
> 
> thanks again for the information from everyone.


There is a fillet on both sides of the wing. Think of filleting a flounder... meat on both sides. You will see the meat, no need to worry. Can only be filled one way.

S !


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

About those barbs on the ray's tail. Not all rays have them and some have more than others. Beware of similar barbs on the topside of their wings, which will slice your hand without even trying. In the UK, we have a species of ray called Thornback and I've caught many from NC beaches and piers. No guessing where the name came from.


----------



## Python73 (Oct 21, 2004)

What was this thread about again?  Sorry Ron for jacking your thread. Lots of interest in skates I guess. 

I'm starting a new thread called "Catching, cleaning, and eating SKATES" so we have a good thread title to keep track of.

S !


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

There's quite a bit of other threads with skates and rays as the subject. Do a search on threads...


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Poisonous*



johnnyleo11 said:


> NARFPOIT,
> 
> Skates don't have that poisonous stinger on them, but have a tail with some barbs on it. Kind of like a rat tail file. If they whack you with it, you might get a couple of scrapes on you, but nothing that's going to hurt that bad.


They are poisionous and the pain is horrible. Called emergency room in Wilmington after being hit by one and they recommended medical attention for "debilitating pain". They finally transfered call to NC poison control center and was eventually told to put in hot water as hot as I could stand for 45-90 minutes. Pain relief was instant and complete. Heat breaks up the poison.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

That's exactly right for a Sting Ray wound, but Skate are not poisonous.


----------

